# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Αναπαραγωγή ιθαγενών εκτροφής >  Ζευγάρι Φλώροι

## gsklaven

Καλησπέρα και απο εμένα.Έχω ένα ζευγάρι φλώρους όπου στο τέλος Μαρτίου η θηλυκιά ξεκίνησε να κάνει φωλιά.
Ο αρσενικός είναι αρχέγονος φορέας ιζαμπέλα, φορέας brown του 13 και η θηλυκιά είναι brown φορέας ιζαμπέλα του 14.
Στις 25/3 κι 26/3 έκανε τα πρώτα δύο αυγά μικρά σε μέγεθος και 28,30,31 και 1/4 έκανε άλλα τέσσερα. Τα πρώτα 4 αυγά τα μάζεψα και έβαλα ψεύτικα και της άφησα τα τελευταία δύο για να δω τι θα κάνει καθώς το ζευγάρι το έχω στην κατοχή  μου απο το καλοκαίρι. Τελικά τα βρήκα σπασμένα τα αυγά οπότε τα υπόλοιπα 4 τα έβαλα σε κανάρα στις 29/3. Σε σημερινή ωοσκόπηση όπου έκανα πρέπει τα 2 απο τα 4 να είναι ένσπορα.
Η θηλυκιά απο εχθές φτιάχνει νέα φωλιά οπότε περιμένω σιγά σιγά νέα αυγά.
Μερικές φώτο:






Οι φώτο δεν είναι πολύ καλές γιατί είναι απο κινητό.

----------


## jk21

Γιωργο σου ευχομαι καλη συνεχεια .Θα ηθελα ομως αν γινεται στο αρχεγονο πουλακι να υπαρξει μια πιο κοντινη φωτο ,για να φαινεται το δαχτυλιδι ,να ειμαστε οκ με τους κανονες 


Τα πρωτα δυο αυγα ηταν ασπορα .Δεν ηταν κανονικη γεννα  .Δυστυχως εβαλες πισω τα δυο απο τα 4 τελευταια που ηταν κανονικη γεννα και τα σπασανε .Οποτε τα αλλα 4 ΄που μεινανε λογικο ηταν να εχουν δυο ασπορα (τα πρωτα αυγα ) 

Ευχομαι  να εχεις καλυτερη συνεχεια και η καναρα να επωασει σωστα αυτα που μεινανε ! 

Να κρατησεις ασπορα αυγα ,αν εχεις απο αλλα πουλια ,τα οποια θα σημαδευεις με μαρκαδορο και να αντικαθιστας καθε νεο που κανουν (αν προλαβαινεις το πρωι και δεν τα εχουν πεταξει ) με αυτα .Στο 5ο αυγο ,αν δεν τα εχουν πειραξει ,να επιστρεψεις τα κανονικα .Αν τα παιρνεις συνεχως για καναρα ,ισως βγαλεις μικρα ,αλλα οι φλωροι δυσκολα θα αλλαξουν στο μελος συμπεριφορα αν γεννανε αλλα δεν καθονται ποτε να επωασουν .

Αν συνεχισουν μονιμα να δημιουργουν προβλημα , πρεπει να παρατηρησεις (ισως με καμερα ) ποιος το κανει 

Το αρσενικο οταν το θηλυκο εκανε τη φωλια ,εδειχνε να αποδεχεται το χωρο που διαλεξε εκεινη;

----------


## gsklaven

Ο αρσενικός μαλλον την εκανε την δουλειά γιατι την φωλια την έβλεπα παντα λιγο πειραγμένη ενω η θηλυκιά πάντα την έφτιαχνε. Τωρα τους εβαλα εξωτερική φωλιά με πορτακι και καλαθακι καμουφλαρισμενη με ψευτικο φυτο και την προτιμησε ηδη. Για το δαχτυλθδι θα προσπαθήσω να βγαλω καλύτερη αλλα με το κινητο ειναι λιγο περιορισμενες οι δυνατότητες. Με ζοομ στην φωτογραφία οπως ειναι το ζευγαρι φαίνονται τα δαχτυλίδια αλλα οχι καθαρά βέβαια.

----------


## panos70

Γιωργο να τα χαιρεσαι ειναι πανεμορφα,καλη συνεχεια στην προσπαθεια σου

----------


## kostaskirki

Ωραίο ζευγαράκι! ! Σου εύχομαι καλύτερη συνέχεια! !

----------


## wild15

Ομορφο ζευγαρι!Καλη συνεχεια!!!!

----------


## gsklaven

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά, μακάρι να πάνε καλά όλα γιατί είναι κάτι που περιμένω πολυ καιρό.

----------


## jk21

Γιωργο μηπως ειναι κατι λαθος στην περιγραφη;  στις 29 του μηνα που εβαλες 4 αυγα στην καναρα ,ειχαν βγει μονο τα 3 αυγα (25 ,26 και 28 )

----------


## gsklaven

Εχεις δίκιο Δημήτρη στις 30 τα έβαλα οταν η καναρα ειχε κανει το τριτο της και τελευταίο αυγο και ειχε κατσει για τα καλα στα αυγα της.

----------


## jk21

και παλι βλεπω με καλυτερη αναγνωση ,οτι εχουμε 8 αυγα και οχι 6 που αθροιζονται με τις ημερομηνιες  που αναφερεις και η πρωτος συλλογισμος μου μαλλον δεν ισχυει  .... αν μπορεις ξαναδωσε τις ημερομηνιες και για τα 8 αυγα και ποιων ημερομηνιων σπαστηκανε (μετα απο ποσες μερες κλωσσημα ) και ποιων ημερων κλωσσα η καναρα

----------


## gsklaven

Δεν το ανάλυσα σωστά στο post 1. Τα αυγά είναι 6 και οι ημερομηνίες είναι αυτές που αναφέρονται στο post 1 δηλαδή 25/3 κι 26/3 έκανε τα πρώτα δύο αυγά μικρά σε μέγεθος και 28,30,31 και 1/4 έκανε τα υπόλοιπα. Απο το πρώτο αυγό άρχισα την αντικατάσταση με πλαστικά και επειδή η φωλιά φαινόνταν κάθε μέρα πειραγμένη αποφάσισα βάλω τα αυγά σε κανάρα και να της αφήσω τα τελευταία που θα έκανε αν έκανε για να δω συμπεριφορά.Τελικά έκανε 2 στις 31-3 και 1-4 όπου μετά απο δύο μέρες τα έσπασαν. ίσως δεν τους άρεσε η φωλιά και το σημείο που την είχα οπότε έβαλα δεύτερη εξωτερική φωλιά καλυμένη και με καλαθάκι όπου και την προτίμησαν. Τώρα ο αρσενικός όταν η θηλυκιά φτιάχνει την φωλία κάθεται απο έξω.


Επίσης μια πρωινή φώτο με τον αρσενικό με όσο ζουμ έχει το κινητο για να φανεί το δαχτυλίδι. Θα προσπαθήσω ξανά για πιο καθαρή.

----------


## jk21

η ουσια ειναι οτι σου πειραζουν τα αυγα ...  τα πρωτα δυο δεν θα με προβληματιζε ,γιατι προφανως ηταν αβατευτα .Τα αλλα δυο ειναι θεμα ...

----------


## gsklaven

Γιαυτο αφησα τα 2 αυγα για να δω συμπεριφορά. Τωρα με την νεα φωλια βλεπω αλλη συμπεριφορά καλυτερη και ελπιζω να μην τα πειράξουν.

----------


## jk21

Γιωργο τα ιθαγενη εχουν απροβλεπτη συμπεριφορα και θα ηταν χρησιμη η καταθεση εμπειριων απο μελη πολυ πιο εμπειρα απο εμενα .Ισως σου γραψουν καποιοι ,απλα να καταθεσω πληροφοριες απο συνομιλιες μου με αλλους εκτροφεις ,οτι συχνα ο αρσενικος ,αν η θηλυκια δεν του κανει το χατηρι να κανει φωλια εκει που θελει αυτος ,συχνα αντιδρα .Ειναι αυτο που ισως και στα ζευγαρια των ανθρωπων συναντουμαι .Να θελει ο ενας να ειναι κυριαρχος στη σχεση και στο χωρο .... 

Συνηθως τα αρσενικα επιλεγουν το χωρο που κουρνιαζουν το μεγαλυτερο μερος του χρονου

----------


## gsklaven

Δημήτρη σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις συμβουλές. Εϊμαι αρχάριος στην εκτροφή ιθαγενών και προσπαθώ μέσα απο αρκετό διάβασμα να καταφέρω κάτι. Ελπίζω οι φλώροι να μουν δώσουν αυτή την χαρά της αναπαραγωγής και να ακολουθήσουν και άλλα.

----------


## kostaskirki

Γιωργο πιθανον να πειραξαν τα αυγα επειδη δεν βολεψε κατι στην φωλια και ηταν ανησυχα! Γνωμη μου τωρα με την αλλη φωλια και αφου ειχαν επιλογη και προτιμησαν αυτη ,αστα ως εχουν! Και μην πειραξεις καν τα αυγα για αντικατασταση!

----------


## gsklaven

Κώστα και εγώ πιστεύω ότι δεν τα βόλευε η πρώτη φωλιά και δεν ήταν και καλά καλυμένη. Η δεύτερη είναι και ψηλότερα και καλύτερα καλυμένη. Τώρα για τα αυγα είμαι αναποφάσιστος αν θα τα αντικαταστήσω.

----------


## geo_ilion

Γιωργο ειναι πολυ ομορφο το ζευγαρακι σου και ευχομαι να πανε  ολα καλα στην επομενη γεννα

----------


## gsklaven

Καλησπέρα παιδιά, στις 12/4 βγήκε ο πρώτος νεοσός που είχα βάλει στην κανάρα αλλά το δεύτερο αυγό δεν έσκασε. Μια φώτο του μικρού :



Το "αδερφάκι" του είναι ένα γκλόστερ που βγήκαν την ίδια μέρα.

Μέχρι σήμερα απο το ζευγάρι δεν έχει υπάρξει κάτι. Πρίν μια εβδομάδα είχα βρεί έναν κρόκο αυγού αλλά τίποτε άλλο. Απο εχθές όμως το ζευγάρι μου φαίνεται πάλι κινητικό. Ελπίζω να πάνε καλύτερα τα πράγματα αυτή την φορά.

----------


## CreCkotiels

:Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0033:  :Love0033:  :Love0033:  Καλώς ήρθαν !!! Σκόρδα σκόρδα ....
Να τα χαίρεστε , και στο κλαδί με το καλό !!!
 :Party0003:  :Party0003:  :Party0003:  :Party0003:

----------


## kostaskirki

Αντε μετο καλο!!

----------


## gsklaven

Το φλωράκι έγινε 16 ημερών και σήμερα έκανε την πρώτη βόλτα του και επέστρεψε στην φωλιά του. Μερικές φώτο:


Δυστυχώς με την δεύτερη φωλιά δεν είχα τύχη καθώς δεν είδα καθόλο αυγά. Μόνο κάποια τσόφλια και μυρωδιά κρόκου στην φωλιά. Την φωλιά την απέσυρα για 5 ημέρες και την ξανατοποθέτησα σήμερα. Ελπίζω να πάνε καλύτερα τα πράγματα.

----------


## jk21

καλοκλαρωτα και τα δυο !! καλη συνεχεια

----------


## angelfarm

Να τα χαιρεσαι!!!! :-):-):-)

----------


## G.T

καλοκλαροτα.....να τα χαιρεσαι........

----------


## wild15

Να τα χαιρεσαι!!!Υπεροχα!!!

----------

